# How 2 get mails from self-signed cert mail server to gmail?



## fixidixi (Jan 16, 2014)

Hy,

My problem is that I have a mail account on a server which I've got no control over and it has a self-signed certificate installed. Gmail won't download mail from a selfsigned cert using server.

How could I somehow go around this?

What I need:

[email protected] -> [magic] -> mail in my gmail account 

What would be even better if it would even work backwards 

How would you do this?


----------



## mikho (Jan 16, 2014)

Cant you set a forward rule on the first mailserver?


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 16, 2014)

@mikho

nope


----------



## nunim (Jan 16, 2014)

Hrm, well I guess you could use Imapsync on a cronjob.


----------

